# Wacky Worm Rigging



## squirrellhunter

*What is your go to bait for bass?*​
crankbait218.18%scented bait981.82%


----------



## squirrellhunter

Give me tips on this uke: subject. It makes me quesy the stomach thinking I might do it wrong!


----------



## Invector

The thing is largemouth are taken a lot easier with plastics then cranks. Not that both wont work, its just that you can target an area that the bass might be at with a plastic tail. Both have a time and a place to be used, but for both smallies and large mouth, form what I have seen and done, soft plastics take more fish. Cranks work realy well for smallies in the spring and fall when water is cool. I dont get a chance to fish largies much but I have family that hit a lot of the lakes in central MN for largemouth and flipn it jigs and porks, or worms under docks and but though weeds is how they do it.


----------



## njsimonson

Why does the poll have nothing to do with the thread?

And could you please post your social security number before I give you any answers? :lol: One should be careful as to how much real personal info they share on the internet. (IE: Address, home phone, etc.) My guess is you're a young buck, and just learning this internet thing.

Anyhow, HEREare some tips for Texas Rigging soft plastics.


----------



## njsimonson

Oh...you wanted WACKY rigs.

Wacky is pretty simple. Just run a hook through the middle of the worm, like a Senko or other stick bait. It's a no-brainer!


----------



## Burly1

Has anyone ever tried a small o-ring in the middle of the bait and run your hook under it so as not to tear the worm? This is supposed to be the real deal for making those Senko's last longer. I will be checking with the local NAPA before too much longer! Burl


----------



## njsimonson

Burly - I have gone the O-ring route too, and that works well. But I found lures like the Strike King 3X-Zero and the Yum Dinger are a little more durable than Senkos. That, and I don't wacky-rig all that much.

The Feb 2005 Issue of In-Fisherman had a GREAT (I mean awesome, I clipped it out and made copies) article on wacky rigging. Check your local library, or find an old copy on Ebay.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Have you guys tried the Wave worms there cheaper than sinkos and work aswell or better. There around 2.99 for a bag of 10 christmas tree works the best for me. 8) Wallmart carries them aswell as Gander Mountain


----------



## njsimonson

I haven't had much luck with the Tiki Stiks from Wave. I was using a brown/orange/yellow swirl, not a bite in some prime smallie territories last summer. But if they work for you, great!

I'm not a big swirled color scheme fan, and Wave has almost exclusively swirled color schemes on their Stiks. I like solid colors, or classic "tip" colors like Tequila sunrise or Chartreuse-tipped classics like pumpkin or watermelon.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Ya Nick I agree the swirls don't do it for me either but that christmas tree and chart.tip blue flake is a killer under docks for bucket mouths. Try the tennesse shad for smallies works grat in sturgeon bay Wisconsin and pools 9-10 on the miss. jeff


----------

